
GM lied about where Chevy Cruzes are assembled - rokosbasilisk
https://mobile.twitter.com/Tweetermeyer/status/817072442136928256
======
jrnichols
I await the follow up from Think Progress. I think i'll be waiting for a long
time.

------
rokosbasilisk
Its really eye opening how much car companies lie and cheat.

Volkswagen, Toyota, and now this, are all car companies so dishonest ? I
really hope tesla is different.

